# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Los envases y embalajes del futuro: 4 tendencias de éxito

## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Qué tipo de envases se verán próximamente en los lineales de los supermercados? ¿Qué materiales son los más apropiados para atender las nuevas necesidades del consumidor, con las exigencias de sostenibilidad y con los costes logísticos y de producción?   *Las 4 tendencias de éxito:*   Contener el producto Conservar y proteger la calidad e integridad del producto Presentar e identiﬁcar el producto Facilitar el transporte y la distribución comercial   
Los envases en alimentación se han convertido en un factor decisivo en la estrategia de venta. Hoy el envase es el elemento de diferenciación clave frente a la competencia. Prolongar la vida útil del producto, proporcionar información adicional sobre su estado, y potenciar el poder de venta en el propio envase emergen como las estrategias de crecimiento para este sector. 
Las exigencias de los nuevos mercados y la necesidad de cumplir con la legislación vigente relacionada con la sostenibilidad suponen nuevos retos para el diseño del envase. La creación de nuevos envases que se adapten a las necesidades de los consumidores y de los envasadores supone nuevos desafíos que se convierten, a su vez, en nuevas líneas de investigación.  
Hoy los envases son el factor diferencial para muchos productos y, en muchos casos, el argumento de compra. Por ello, buscar la solución más eﬁciente y satisfactoria será garantía de éxito para las empresas del sector.  *Rol clave:* En alimentación el envase tiene una importancia crucial, porque el alimento y el envase son una pareja indivisible.  *Envases dirigidos al consumidor:* Los nuevos hábitos de consumo de la sociedad actual exigen diseños que se adapten a sus necesidades. El ritmo de vida reduce tanto la disponibilidad como la frecuencia con la que se realizan las compras, motivo que exige fórmulas que conserven el producto durante un periodo mayor de tiempo.  
Asimismo, los consumidores disponen de poco tiempo para preparar platos elaborados y comer, por lo que los envases que permitan cocinar y comer en el propio envase cómodamente se conﬁrman como soluciones en alza. A esta cuestión se le suma la disminución del poder adquisitivo medio, lo que provoca que comer fuera de casa se haya convertido en un problema para muchos consumidores. Este sector de la población está acostumbrado a un plato recién cocinado, de una calidad que hasta el momento era difícil de alcanzar con los platos precocinados, debido, en muchos casos, a la estructura o material del envase, que no ayuda a mantener las propiedades que caracterizan al producto.  En otros casos, la causa es un envase que no se adapta al método de cocinado del alimento.  
Por ello, los nuevos envases que incluyan una fuente de alimentación independiente o sistemas para poder calentar o enfriar una bebida o que inhiben la oxidación durante un periodo de tiempo mayor, -alargando la calidad del alimento durante más tiempo, evitando pérdidas de producto y reduciendo desperdicios,- se erigen como una verdadera oportunidad.   *Innovación.* *Envases activos, inteligentes, autocalentables o microondables abren todo un mundo de opciones a los productos de alimentación.*  
Envases adaptados a la producción y la logística La necesidad de cambio no viene exigida únicamente por los consumidores midores. Los propios envasadores y fabricantes de envases necesitan conocer los cambios y nuevas tendencias en el sistema productivo y logístico para ofrecer valores tangibles a un precio competitivo. Uno de los objetivos de muchos envasadores es reducir el coste unitario. Este objetivo se podrá alcanzar si la tecnología aplicada para desarrollar este envase permite la reducción de material, la aplicación de otros materiales o la optimización mediante un nuevo diseño.  *Las últimas tendencias:* 
La línea de trabajo de estos últimos años se ha focalizado en mejorar los envases de productos de alimentación. Dentro de esta tipología de productos, el sector de los platos preparados destaca como uno de los más prometedores en España.  *En especial, los dos grupos con mayor mercado son:* 
Los platos refrigerados, un segmento que genera alrededor de 700 millones de euros anuales, con volúmenes de venta en torno a las 150.000 toneladas.
Los platos congelados, con un nivel de ventas de en torno a 144.000 toneladas anuales, según el estudio “Consumo y gasto de platos preparados en España”, del  Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.  
Envases inteligentes: Protegen el contenido y además ofrecen información adicional a través de sistemas como el RFID. Los envases autocalentables en las bebidas calientes utilizan un sistema que se basa en mantener separados los reactivos hasta el momento en el que se va a consumir el producto. 
En deﬁnitiva, las nuevas tendencias en el sector del envase alimentario se decantan por soluciones que ejercen alguna función activa sobre el sistema envase-producto, ya que gracias a estos compuestos se reduce el volumen de alimentos frescos desechados. Las preferencias de las empresas se basan en la optimización en el ciclo de distribución. Por su parte, el consumidor se decanta cada vez más por un envase que aporte una nueva función, como la que ofrecen los sistemas autocalentables. 
La creación de nuevos envases que se adapten a las necesidades de los consumidores y de los envasadores supone nuevos retos que se convierten, a su vez, en nuevas líneas de investigación. Y son las empresas del sector del envase las responsables de investigar y dar respuestas tanto a las necesidades de la propia industria como a las de los consumidores.   *Fuente: Los envases y embalajes del futuro 4 tendencias de éxito | Food News Latam*Temas similares: Artículo: Las claves para el futuro éxito de la industria de frutas y hortalizas Artículo: Tendencias y futuro de la industria bananera Artículo: Tendencias y futuro de la industria bananera I CONVENCIÓN INTERNACIONAL DE ENVASES Y EMBALAJES PARA ALIMENTOS - ADEX HUANCAYO: "Conferencia Magistral de Envases, Empaques y Embalajes de Productos para la Exportación"

----------

